# 9 Days Until The National!



## Elf On A Shelf (30 March 2017)

We had a load of press in today for One For Arthur's bid to win another National for Scotland. With a little over a week to go everyone is getting rather excited. Luckily the majority of our horses coped with the mass convergence of people on the gallop today very well. If you do catch any of the video's I am blazing the trail on Sky Khan as he could be trusted to get to the top with no bother and give everyone else a horse to keep following. 

So who will you be backing in the race itself, do you have any specific method of picking your winner or do you just pluck a name out of a hat?


----------



## LD&S (30 March 2017)

I won't be doing either, I don't agree with it.


----------



## Fools Motto (30 March 2017)

Good luck with One For Arthur. I'm going with any from the home crowd of Nicholl's horses. Wonderful Charm is a lovely horse.. he'd be my pick.
Usually I just pick a random number!!

Just willing all home safely.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 March 2017)

Good luck with your runner, but after the heartbreak of According to Pete (fatality in the 2012 renewal), I hope that having the cameras at home on One for Arthur hasn't jinxed him. 

Can't bear to watch the GN live any more.


----------



## Gift Horse (30 March 2017)

How exciting for you. Good Luck One for Arthur!


----------



## TelH (30 March 2017)

I rather like The Last Samuri, though I fear the big weight could be his undoing. One For Arthur is a serious contender too imo, good luck with him.


----------



## PorkChop (30 March 2017)

Ohhh, Good Luck One for Arthur 

Who was filming, do post a link!

I never bet but I always watch and love all the build up


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2017)

Cause of Causes for me.  I haven't looked at the weather but if it stays dry I just hope they water well and slow everything down for safeties sake.  Looking through the card I see there is a 15 year old running in the Foxhunter, that is a fair age for a racehorse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 March 2017)

https://www.racingpost.com/news/ain...as-one-for-arthurs-national-date-nears/280229

We had loads of press in, ITV, RP, H&H and a load of other local and racing papers. 

The Last Samuri - As much as I love the horse I still feel bad that it was taken out of McCain's mere weeks before his brilliant 2nd place in the National Last year. Those guys must have been gutted.


----------



## Clodagh (30 March 2017)

I really hope the Last Samurai doesn't win, after the McCains loss.
 The national really doesn't do anything for me now it is just another long distance handicap, albeit with exceptional prize money. I like the Thursday at Aintree best.


----------



## Tyssandi (30 March 2017)

EKW said:



			We had a load of press in today for One For Arthur's bid to win another National for Scotland. With a little over a week to go everyone is getting rather excited. Luckily the majority of our horses coped with the mass convergence of people on the gallop today very well. If you do catch any of the video's I am blazing the trail on Sky Khan as he could be trusted to get to the top with no bother and give everyone else a horse to keep following. 

So who will you be backing in the race itself, do you have any specific method of picking your winner or do you just pluck a name out of a hat?
		
Click to expand...

As long as  they all come back safe and sound I don't care who wins.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 March 2017)

The Best of Luck EKW!!

I have a strange relationship with all the Nationals;  they intrigue me and I'm compelled to watch but I couldn't ever own a runner.  I'd never live with myself if grief struck.

Thinking about TYSSANDI's comment above,  I suspect that the expression 'Safe and sound' was struck simply for horses which raced,  because that's all that we asks for.

Alec.


----------



## Snuffles (31 March 2017)

This time of year seems to be favourite for big events, the National, Boat Race, Marathon etc.


----------



## Fellewell (4 April 2017)

Mine are all out of a hat, this year I'm going with Benbens, Sambremont, Cocktails At Dawn and More Of That. So I'm doing my bit for horse welfare by backing those who are likely to be pulled up. Although More Of That is 20-1 if he can stay the distance. I haven't backed a winner since Highland Wedding!

On the subject of welfare; nobody likes to see a tearful lass making her way back to the lorry with an empty bridle, but there are far worse ways for these magnificent beasts to end their days. Not all of them are lucky enough to end up with owners like the Sparkle Sisters, when their racing days are over.


----------



## teapot (4 April 2017)

Saturday will be fifty years to the day that Foinavon won at 100-1, wonder if history will repeat itself?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 April 2017)

teapot said:



			Saturday will be fifty years to the day that Foinavon won at 100-1, wonder if history will repeat itself?
		
Click to expand...

Mon Mome won at 100/1 a few years ago too.


----------



## MyBoyChe (4 April 2017)

Ill be glued to the tv for all 3 days, absolutely love NH racing and the big spring festivals are my favourite time of year.  In almost 50 years of watching I have never had a bet on a single race, it spoils it for me.  I love it for its own sake and whilst I do have my favourites and like to try and find the winner, I just cant bring myself to put money on their backs   I echo the poster above who said, that whilst noone likes to see fatalities on the race course, there are much worse fates that can befall any horse, not just the ex racers.  Good luck EKW, and to anyone else with any connection to the race, hope everyone has a safe passage and the best horse wins


----------



## teapot (4 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Mon Mome won at 100/1 a few years ago too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know, but it's exactly fifty years to the day date/day wise so am thinking in terms of being a history geek


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Mon Mome won at 100/1 a few years ago too.
		
Click to expand...

I had him in the work sweepstake that year if only id put real money on!!


----------



## Mariposa (4 April 2017)

Oh good luck EKW - hope he runs well and comes home safe and sound!

I'm on The Last Samurai, Blaklion and Saphir du Rheu - but my highlight of the festival are the stayers hurdle ( come on Cole Harden) and the Aintree Bowl....although will I be able to watch Cue Card without hiding behind the sofa? Unlikely....


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 April 2017)

I wonder what ITV will do at 3pm on Saturday, there are no runners in the scheduled race.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 April 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I wonder what ITV will do at 3pm on Saturday, there are no runners in the scheduled race.
		
Click to expand...

There must be. It's the Maghull novices chase.


----------



## KautoStar1 (4 April 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			There must be. It's the Maghull novices chase.
		
Click to expand...

There are 11 entered AA.  Just check RP.  How many will line up I don't know but there are definitely runners declared.


----------



## Equi (4 April 2017)

I usually pick two horses. One i always a grey...just because. The other always has a very quirky name with horrible odds. I picked a grey with a awful name once who won! Lol


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 April 2017)

The race was reopened as less than 5 declared so the runners were published later on.


----------



## Turitea (5 April 2017)

Ah, I can't make up my mind this year.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			There are 11 entered AA.  Just check RP.  How many will line up I don't know but there are definitely runners declared.
		
Click to expand...

Must be an error on my system then, this is what shows -https://www.racingpost.com/racecards/32/aintree/2017-04-08/670636


----------



## Orangehorse (5 April 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Ill be glued to the tv for all 3 days, absolutely love NH racing and the big spring festivals are my favourite time of year.  In almost 50 years of watching I have never had a bet on a single race, it spoils it for me.  I love it for its own sake and whilst I do have my favourites and like to try and find the winner, I just cant bring myself to put money on their backs   I echo the poster above who said, that whilst noone likes to see fatalities on the race course, there are much worse fates that can befall any horse, not just the ex racers.  Good luck EKW, and to anyone else with any connection to the race, hope everyone has a safe passage and the best horse wins
		
Click to expand...

That is my relationship with racing too.  I love it, all the drama, the highs and lows, all life is played out on the racecourse with happy stories and sad stories, but at least in every race there are three lots of connections more or less happy with the outcome.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 April 2017)

Getting to the party a bit late here but I backed One For Arthur back in February at 25/1 ante-post.  OH and I both felt after his last run that he was as strong a candidate for the GN as we've seen in a long time (for me, I've not been this confident about a horse's ability to cope with the distance and the fences since Neptune Collonges in 2012).

EKW - I was at the charity open day at Lucinda's back in 2015 (wrote a blog post about it, incidentally), it was possibly a post of yours on here that triggered us going!  We bumped into Lucinda and Scu at Musselburgh as we were heading out with all our gear back at the Festival trial meeting in Feb and had a brief chat with them about Arthur (as well as Scu's attempts at harness racing at Tir Prince).  Keeping everything crossed that he gets round there alright and deep down I just hope he can win.

I've been to Aintree before but never to the GN meeting but this year is OH's and my first year bookying there.  We bought a pitch back last summer and we'll be there for Ladies Day and on Saturday - if anyone fancies a flutter then come find us (Smart Bookmakers).  We're the little independent duo trying to make it pay amongst all the big guns!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Mon Mome won at 100/1 a few years ago too.
		
Click to expand...


And Auroras Encore of Sue Smith's in 2013


----------



## HanniRT (5 April 2017)

Good luck with One For Arthur  He'll be one of my E/W bets with The Last Samurai, Cause of Causes and Highland Lodge. As always will be running the Sweepstakes at our local pub and another for family (love doing the sweepstakes)! Now I just need a couple of really long odds!

Not sure anything will ever match my win with Hallo Dandy in '84, even though I technically too young to bet back then!


----------



## millitiger (7 April 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Good luck with your runner, but after the heartbreak of According to Pete (fatality in the 2012 renewal), I hope that having the cameras at home on One for Arthur hasn't jinxed him. 

Can't bear to watch the GN live any more.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly how I feel.

I always used to watch with a cold sweat and butterflies in my stomach but after According To Pete, I just can't watch it at all, horrific.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			The Best of Luck EKW!!&#8230;.

&#8230;.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

A huge Well Done EKW,  and Lucinda Russel,  and the jockey who's name I've forgotten,  and of course the wonderful One For Arthur!!

I knew that you could do it!!  

Alec.

ps.  and as a footnote,  every horse came home safely,  a huge relief.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2017)

What a race and what a fabulous horse, didn't he fly!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

He was like a steam train! Starting off steady away but the more coal you shovel in the more power you get, the more speed you gain and nothing is going to stop you from bowling along til the end of the line!

Arthur was Phenominal!


----------



## HanniRT (8 April 2017)

Huge congratulations to you all EKW!  Had him to win too. As you said, phenomenal sight!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2017)

EKW said:



			He was like a steam train! Starting off steady away but the more coal you shovel in the more power you get, the more speed you gain and nothing is going to stop you from bowling along til the end of the line!

Arthur was Phenominal!
		
Click to expand...

I'd bet that you're like the balloon which has been wiped on a wool jumper,  still stuck to the ceiling! 

The beauty of his run,  for me anyway,  was that he won by his own merit,  that of his jockey,  his training regime and the team who got him there.  There wasn't a leading horse who fell,  so allowing him to win,  there were few hard luck stories of any merit,  One for Arthur was the best horse on the day!  A team effort as LR said.

We on here EKW expect you to be on parade tomorrow morning,  and sober!  (Some chance of that!).

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			We on here EKW expect you to be on parade tomorrow morning,  and sober!  (Some chance of that!).

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Every chance of that as I am currently sat working my 2nd job til 1am then I am going showing first thing in the morning but should be back at the yard for 11am for the parade at 11.30am. And I will be 100% sober as I am teetotal anyway lol! 

Any one who fancies popping along to the yard tomorrow morning then please do!


----------



## Orangehorse (9 April 2017)

Terrific race - so well done to all the team.


----------



## DragonSlayer (10 April 2017)

Well done to all, he's a fab horse.


----------



## Mariposa (10 April 2017)

I enjoyed the racing over the last few days SO much. Maybe it was because I'm rather a  Team Tizz fan , but I loved seeing their horses flying ( and all looking SO well!), I loved the atmosphere, the great racing and and seeing such a fabulous horse win the GN - don't shout me down but I loved it even more than Cheltenham this year! Also, come on girl power - wonderful women trainers winning the Gold Cup and National this year, how brilliant!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 April 2017)

EKW - I am so delighted for you and all the team at Arlary House!  I screamed and screamed as he passed me just after the Elbow, my OH and me were hugging and high fiving each other, I was actually shaking trying to pay people out after the race.  I hung around to see Arthur being paraded after the last race and got some cracking photos despite only having my battered phone with me.

OH was working at a point in Morpeth yesterday and I had a meeting in Manchester so we missed coming up to see him with everyone else - any chance we could pop up in the next couple of weeks to see him at all?  Scu did say we could visit anytime but I figured I should ask someone before we rock up!!

Added bonus was the money I won and I'm a hero in work as I told everyone to back him.  My mother also had a cheeky bet after she rang me to put her other bets on for her - she didn't tell my dad and brother so nobody was keeping an eye on him during the race (although I couldn't find him on the big screen anyway until after they crossed the Melling Road, at which point OH and I both said 'this is it, he's winning from here if he jumps!').  Honestly, I am so, so chuffed for you all.  He's a real superstar and you all deserve all the praise and glory that comes with winning because he's an absolute credit to you.

P.s. I am sunburnt to a crisp and choked with hayfever but I wouldn't swap it for the world after the experience of being at Aintree on Friday and Saturday - drunk racegoers aside, the atmosphere is phenomenal!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2017)

Arthur will have a few more racecourse appearances over the next few weeks whilst he winds down for his summer holiday. He will either be at Musselburgh or Carlisle this Saturday. He will probably do a day of Perth. I'm not sure if he will go to Ayr for the Scottish national meeting or not. 

The best way to get hold of the boss is to either email or send a pm through the yards Facebook page.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (11 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Arthur will have a few more racecourse appearances over the next few weeks whilst he winds down for his summer holiday. He will either be at Musselburgh or Carlisle this Saturday. He will probably do a day of Perth. I'm not sure if he will go to Ayr for the Scottish national meeting or not. 

The best way to get hold of the boss is to either email or send a pm through the yards Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I wondered if he would be at Balcormo point at the end of the month?  We're at Sandon in Staffordshire this weekend but will be at Ayr both days the weekend after.  I'll speak to OH and see when we'll be free and then drop a message.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 April 2017)

I think he will be at Balcormo as a last one before he is turned away properly for his holidays.


----------

